# Mystery Holes



## CJShiny (Oct 7, 2020)

Bit of a mystery developing , i can't decide if we have a burrowing critter or ancient failing drainage. 
The home was built in 1973, every few months as i'm mowing i'll step in a new hole conveniently the size of my foot, or a small hole in the surface will appear.

There's never a mound, and some of them are up to 3ft deep at a steep angle when i probe with my handy bar.









Drainage or Digger? Any thoughts or suggestions welcome.

Appologies for the dead grass... we're in the first year of recovering from a broadleaf takeover.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

I have some similar holes on my property - deep, no mounding. I couldn't figure out who/what was causing it, and then one day I saw a garter snake pop out and slither away.


----------



## CJShiny (Oct 7, 2020)

Do they dig though? or do you think he was just sheltering there?


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

They definitely do dig some of their own burrows, and they will also take over burrows dug by chipmunks, mice and voles.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

I vote Chipmunk. Chipmunks carry away the dirt from their diggings so the burrow doesnt stand out.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

I have some similar holes around the property and almost all of them have toads burrowing.


----------



## CJShiny (Oct 7, 2020)

I've decided to attack on all possibilities. 
First, the deeper larger holes i'm packing drainage rock into the bottom.. in case it's a water problem.. the water can run safely through whatever drain is left down there.. 
then packing the top with the native clay mix ..
layer on some vole repellant,
and spread topsoil to level things again.

Previously when i just filled it with clay some of the holes came back deeper.. so we'll see.


----------

